# Realms



## Snepp (26. August 2007)

Hallo!
Ich , alli Magier lv 70, möchte vll mit einem Kumpel, 70er Hexer alli, auf einen anderen Realm transferieren!
Ich möchte auf einen PvP Realm mit netter Community, guten Gilden, wenig n00bs und am besten mittel bis voll, damit man auch gut open PvP machen kann!
allerdings sollte der Realm keine nervigen Leggs oder dergleichen haben...
Habt ihr irgendeinen Tipp?

MfG

Snepp

PS: bin grade auf Theradras


----------



## maggus (27. August 2007)

Einen solchen Realm gibt es nicht.

Du wirst auf allen Realms gleich viele Idioten / Noobs / nette Menschen / gute Gilden / etc finden.


----------



## Snepp (27. August 2007)

maggus schrieb:


> Einen solchen Realm gibt es nicht.
> 
> Du wirst auf allen Realms gleich viele Idioten / Noobs / nette Menschen / gute Gilden / etc finden.



mh....schade...xD...naja, aber vll gibts ja irgendeinen Realm, auf dem die Gildensituation nicht so katasrophal ist wie auf meinem....
ist es in anderen Realmpools eigentlich nicht so, dass die horde fast jedes bg gewinnt? oder ist das einfach so?
mfg
Snepp


----------



## veschka (27. August 2007)

das steht so in den AGB's von Blizz... ^^


----------



## WeRkO (27. August 2007)

wenn du so gut wie jedes AV gewinnen möchtes dann komm in unseren realmpool, die chance das horde gewinnt liegt bei ca 0,0001%^^
Realmpool: Glutsturm


----------



## Snepp (27. August 2007)

ok danke! gibts vll auhc einen Typ von Realm auf Glutsturm?^^

MfG

Snepp

EDIT:

Wir wollen evt. auf einen folgender RealmS(REihenfolge hat nichts zu sagen):
Eredar,
Kel'Thuzad
oder Aegwynn

habt ihr Meinungen oder gar Erfahrung auf einem/mehreren dieser Realms?


----------



## maggus (28. August 2007)

Eredar liegt in meinem Realmpool (Blutdurst), die verlieren jedes AdS, sogar als Stammgruppe, gegen Hordler Random-Gruppen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moiki (29. August 2007)

also mein tipp geh auf einen realm der empfohlen ist da sin
noch nicht alle NOOBS die kommen erst mit der zeit^^


----------



## Snepp (29. August 2007)

hallo! Danke für eure Tipps!
Das mit den "empfohlenen Realms" is so ne Sache.....weil normalerweise, is da ja nix los (noch weniger als auf meinem jetzigen)....
naja....
mein Kumpel und ich haben jetz, auf Grund der Raidfortschritte udn Spielerzahl, eine Liste egmacht und Realms ausgeschlossen! Jetz sind noch folgende Realms übrig, alle in: tada  Blutdurst xD
(ich post einfach mal unsre Liste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
(((Nathrezim: 7100(10)-7500(6)-----14600(16)      Blutdurst
Kel'Thuzad: 7100(11)-4300(9)-----11400(20)      Blutdurst
Gorgonnash: 2900(17)-6400(19)-----9400(36)       Bludurst
Destromath: 6500(14)-9400(19)-----16001(33)       Blutdurst

((Realm: Allies(Anzahl der Gilden in FDS)-Hordies(Anzahl der Gilden inFDS)-----Gesamtspielerzahl (Gesamtgildenzahl in FDS))))))
ja das sind se...jetz is nur das Problem, dass wir nix über die Community wissen....nett, unfreundlich?....
habt ihr erfahrung auf diesen Realms/einem dieser Realms?
wäre nett, wenn ihr mir irgendwas sagen könntet, da im Moment mein Acc eingefroren ist (WoW Pause für 14 Tage) udn ich so nicht n lv 1 er machen kann udn mal die Leute da anquatschen kann xD....
MfG

Snepp

PS: Habt ihr auf einem Dieser Realms / diesen Realms (Open)PvP Erfahrung?

EDIT: wie "neu"/"alt" sind diese Realms? weil mir jemand geschrieben hat, ihc soll auf keinen "urserver" weil da die community unfreundlich sei???!


----------

